# HbA1c - How long does it take to get results back



## Sheilagh1958

Hi I am starting to get nervous now I am going for my 3 month review on Tuesday and what its going to bring. Was diagnosed in September with a BG reading of 23.5 and a HbA1c of 13.5. I was not put on medication but advised to make changes to my diet and exercise which I have done quite sucessfully and actually enjoying the new energy this has give me (plus a weight loss of just under 2 stone )My BG levels are approximately 8 to 10 first thing on a morning and around 7 ish by the evening.......so not sure what will happen next, will I continue as I am with diet and exercise or will I need medication to  get those levels to were they really need to be.

Got a couple more questions that you may be able to help me with.

1)How long does it normally take to get the results back for your HbA1c  blood test. My test is on Tuesday morning what are the chances of having these back by Christmas Eve?

2) Do I eat breakfast before this test or is a fast test?

Once again thank you all for the great support I have received from you all you have made this life changing diagnosis so much easier for me to cope with. Have a great Christmas everyone xx


----------



## KateR

Hi Sheilagh. My results usually come back within a couple of days (by email to the surgery) and unless you were told it was a fasting test, you can eat breakfast. I've not had to do a fasting test yet.


----------



## Steff

Hi Shelaigh hope all goes well on Tuesday, usually i always get my results back within a week x


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Trust me to have an appointment so near Christmas


----------



## Northerner

Hi Sheilagh, you don't need to fast for an HbA1c It will depend on your own local situation and way of doing thing as to when you get the results back - I normally have the test a week before I see the consultant so he has the results for my appointment. It's quite likely that you will get the results before Christmas, but worth asking when you have the test.

You've made some great improvements to your diet and lifestyle, so hopefully it will have come down enough for you to continue trying without medication, but it's hard to say for definite as we are all different. Good luck with the results!


----------



## aymes

My clinic has it's own phlebotomy department so you arrive half an hour before your appointment for your bloods to be taken and the results are on the consultant's screen by the time you go in.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Shelagh - its fine to eat. I think its just if they are doing a fasting or a cholesterol that you can't.
I have my test done and generally can ring for result the next day.

Good luck , I am sure it will be lower after your hard work.


----------



## donnarob

Hi Sheliagh 

I'm sure the doctor will be really pleased with your weight loss and the fact that you can prove that this condition can be controlled by diet and exercise.  I think we all have to experiment a bit as what suits some, won't necessarily suit others.  I haven't got a review until end of January so it will be good to compare notes.  Good luck and hope you get the results you're looking for before Christmas. 

Donna


----------



## Sheilagh1958

The dirty deed has been done the HbA1c test has been taken and they will contact me with the results after Christmas.

Nurse was very pleased with me infact she said she would give me a Gold Star. My BG test on diagnosis was 23.5 this morning it was 7. Blood pressure is now normal and Cholestrol was 6.4 and is now 3.2. I have also managed to loose 2 stone since diagnosis......only another 2 or maybe 3 stone to go .

My HbA1c on diagnosis was 13.5 if the new test comes back 8 or above nurse said that the doctor would probably advise me to go medication so only time will tell.

I am really pleased with what I have achieved so far and wouldn't of been able to achive it without your help and support so THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH


----------



## Northerner

You've done tremendously well Sheilagh! Well done on getting some great numbers - I'm sure the HbA1c will show a dramatic improvement too


----------



## grandma

I had a test on Friday and had to phone the nures to day and the Doctor wanted to see me and the DNSnurse said that my test were back and told me what they were that was quick I think


----------

